# Please help identifying a plant!



## scarabeus (May 5, 2012)

I got this nice red plant from a sales-tank in local aquarium shop with only the tag "Ludwigia".
Can anybody make more specific identification? Would be handy to know the full proper name as I might be wanting more of these.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like Ludwigia repens to me. It's a great plant, very easy to grow. 

btw I moved this to the plant ID board, which is where requests for IDs should go


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

My guess too! One of the easiest red plants I owned.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _Ludwigia_ sp. 'Rubin'. What that really is remains to be seen though. In any case, it grows quickly, so you should have plenty before long.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't think it is 'rubin'. Rubin is even more red than the one in my picture, even under low light. And mine is under high light, so why do you think it is ludwigia 'rubin'?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Leaf arrangement (often irregular), color, leaf shape.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Now that I look at it closer (i.e. not right after I woke up) I think you're on to something, Cavan (then again, you usually are). The OP's plant looks like it has alternate leaves, and L. repens has opposite. I'm not as sure the color or leaf shape tell us much, since they're so variable in Ludwigia spp., but I'm curious to know what you're thinking about them...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The petiole is a bit longer, and they're a _maroonish_ red top and bottom.

This plant may be a hybrid between _L. repens_ or something closely related and a plant with alternate leaves. Leaf arrangement is sometimes alternate, sometimes sub-opposite.. just inconsistent, as if it doesn't quite know what it wants to be. Working on that...


----------

